
Zero day exploit for Firefox 3.6 - pmjordan
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Zero-day-exploit-for-Firefox-3-6-936124.html
======
csmeder
Am I understanding this correctly, Intevydis sells exploits to people who want
to make bot nets?

